# Shanghai Tang - Another Marmite Watch...



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Picked this one up today...I thought it was just tat at first but after doing a bit of research I've found it's from a well recognised and sought after brand! - no accounting for taste! It has a Miyota 0 jewel movement and is ticking away nicely...























































Most definately a flip I think............well...yes...I'm sure....somewhat... :blush2:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

its very orange Shawn might like it   i think it looks ok , i dont like the strap but its defiantly different :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Mamite for me i`m afraid, the green ( albeit nice in some ways)just clashes to much, sorry.

like marmite i want to like it, i just cant


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Each to their own, if you like it that's all that matters. As for me......it just :shout: MARMITE!!!!!!!!!

:lol: Ian.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll have it :man_in_love: - anytime, that is just :man_in_love: Yes Indeedy Doody :man_in_love:

But then I love Marmite as well! Let me know if you want to flip it! :yes:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

mel said:


> I'll have it :man_in_love: - anytime, that is just :man_in_love: Yes Indeedy Doody :man_in_love:
> 
> But then I love Marmite as well! Let me know if you want to flip it! :yes:


I like it, ALL! watch, strap, box... :thumbsup:


----------

